# Protein Skimmers



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't have any experience with skimmers. I'm trying to get one.

I need advice on which one I should get?

-Vertex IN-100 In Sump

-MCE 600 external Skimmer

-Aqua C EV-120

I have a 75 gallon tank, currently running on canister filter, but I will be having a sump. I'm stomp with these types of skimmers. I don't know if anyone had experience with these models.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

How big is your tank and what are you plans for it (SPS reef or FOWLR?) and what is your budget? 

All three are at least pretty good. The Deltec is an HOB skimmer meaning if you have a sump, you might as well get an in-sump skimmer. That said, it is probably the best HOB out there but there are in sump skimmers that will out perform it for less money.

The AquaC is an injection skimmer. Some people find that it makes an annoying constant "psshhhhhhh" sound because of how it works. The recommended pump is a Mag5. Mag pumps are infamous for their high energy consumption and tendency to really heat up a tank. A Mag5 will draw around 60W whereas the Resun pump on the Vertex will only draw around 40W. Since skimmers run 24/7 you can see how this could add up over time.

The Vertex is a good basic skimmer. Its Resun pumps had seizing issues early on. The manufacturer has attempted to address this and apparently the run OK now, but only time will tell.

I would also look at Bubble Magus and SWC skimmers are great bangs for your buck.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> How big is your tank and what are you plans for it (SPS reef or FOWLR?) and what is your budget?
> 
> All three are at least pretty good. The Deltec is an HOB skimmer meaning if you have a sump, you might as well get an in-sump skimmer. That said, it is probably the best HOB out there but there are in sump skimmers that will out perform it for less money.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to get into SPS reef sooner or later, but I'm trying to get the proper equipment before moving into it. I currently have a FOWLR tank filter is fluval 404, i'm attempting to make a sump and go for in-sump skimmer or maybe HOB.

Budget...is budget..lol.

so vertex is a ? i hate keep coming back to the tank all the time.

I checked out the brand you've suggested, seems like the bubble magus is affordable.

but out of the three you think deltec is good?


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

The Deltec is good, but it is limited by the fact that it is HOB. If you have a sump, always opt for an in-sump skimmer because HOB skimmers simply can't use as powerful pumps as in-sumps. Deltec in-sump skimmers are excellent, but are out of your price range.

You didn't mention the size of your tank. Remember, skimmer companies always overrate skimmers.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are building a sump, its a no brainer to do in sump skimmer. Opens up alot of possibilities. Not many HOB type and they are always handicapped by pump size because they need to be compact. I had that Deltec and loved it. It performed flawlessly on my FOWLR. Only thing that bugged me was the size of the collection cup. Small so I had to keep emptying frequently.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm might go with this. thanks for recommending me this store fkshiu =)

Oceanic Corals - Bubble Magus NAC3plus Protein Skimmer - (Powered by CubeCart)

The price seems reasonable enough.


----------



## Ron99 (Apr 22, 2010)

Manufacturers overrate their skimmers so the NAC3 would probably be to small. I run an NAC6 on my 75 gallon. SWC and Reef Octopus also make some good skimmers and you can get them through Oceanic Corals too.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

The Vertex IN-100s had an issue with their impellers in their first generation. The problem was corrected with new shafts and impellers. The problem is virtually non-existent now. As a plus they also come with two year warranties.

and J&L will any and all of the parts should an issue come up.


----------



## bvlester (Jul 19, 2010)

there are a great many skimmers out there I am partial to Aqua Medic skimmers Mine pulls black ink like stuff out of my 115g tank with a 40 gallon sump. Just changed the sump over and it still works great it is a Aqua Medic t1000. I went with this one because I have used them off and on for years as I have been in and out of the hobby for over 21+ years. There quality is very good I have never seen them go odd colors as I have other skimmers. But that could be from how they were cleaned I have no idea as I did not clean then. reason 2 for going with Aqua Medic skimmer I didn't want to break the bank for a skimmer that I would consider equivalent to the Aqua Medic in performance. All the skimmers you mentioned are good and the one suggested are good also. that is my 2cents. 

Bill


----------



## flems (Sep 27, 2010)

I also have to suggest the NAC6. If you have the cash to spare, the NAC7 is the cone version and slightly more superior to the 6. While shipping from BulkReefSupply is pricey sometimes, they offer the NAC7 for $200USD(or at least during the RC group buy I was in 2 weeks ago)! Not a bad price at all. Budget-wise you could probably find a good deal on a used vertex and be happy with a semi-decent skimmer. $0.02


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the Deltec MCE-500 (in sump) and it's amazing, however i upgraded from a Tunze nano 9002 so it's going from nano to a decent sized tank skimmer.
Only problem I had with the Deltec pump, which was an aquabee - 1000 I think is that the impeller needed the new updated version of silicone bearings and feet because back in the day they came with rubber ones which degraded and deformed over time.
But it's a free part from the company! Went through Ocean aquatics and they got them to send it to me via mail!.


----------



## jayzz (Aug 31, 2010)

I am also unimpress about the Tunze 9002, I think for the price it shouldn't need any kind of adjustment. I am thinking about the Deltec mce 300 as I plan to move into the SPS soon. Anyone have any thoughts about it?

thanks


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Did the person that started the thread get a skimmer yet?

With a sump it makes sense to get an insump skimmer, I am running a 75g SPS dominated display with 33g sump and currently using a euroreef rs 135, it pulls a full cup of skimmate every 4-6days. For the price I am quite happy with it, and I've used it on 3 difference tanks over the last 4 yrs. I would almost compare it to a honda civic because its so reliable.... 


If you haven't bought one yet try to see if there are any used skimmers available before buying new you could end up saving up to 50%.....GL


----------



## bvlester (Jul 19, 2010)

Here are a couple options also a Octopus extreme is a very nice skimmer a friend has one and it pulls a tun of junk out of his tank and it is easy to get to settle in. ASM makes good skimmers BK's are really good and you can find some good deals on used ones. BM knock off of BK so they are pretty much the same skimmer. Do get a in sump skimmer you can get a better one for your money. HOB skimmers you pay more for them as there is a limited market and they will soak you for as much as they can. 

You can check out some of the other reef sites and probably get a very good used unit. Also check out eBay there are a lot that ship within the USA for free so if you know someone with a place just over the border ship it there. If you can afford a conical cone skimmer I would get one as anyone that I have come across that has one has had great success with them.

Bill


----------

